# what is the point of registering my cat?



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

I recently got my new kitty, Bella, spayed and after giving my breeder the proof of spaying my kitten they sent me the registration papers which i filled out and mailed along with the fee to register them... but i feel like there is no point of registering my cat? anyone could explain the whole point of registering a cat? 

The spay was a nightmare... the stitches (outer stitch) came off on the 2nd day so she had to go and get it stitched again... and feeding cat medicine was just a pain compared to dogs... Now the wound is almost closed without any further complication !


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Unless you're planning to show her in an alter category there really is no point. The only thing I can think of that would be a benefit is if some question of ownership at some point in the future.

I never registered Holly (Maine ****)...it was never important to me.

Glad the spay situation has improved. Yes, medicating cats compared to dogs is a completely different world.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If I paid the amount of money it costs for a purebred, I'd want the paperwork. Of course, that might depend on how much it costs to register the cat....


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

well cost to register was like 14 dollars so not that much xD but i had to buy stamps write a check and physically mail it which i felt like they could really improve on so that everything can be done online (we live in 21st century for gods sake xD)

As for the spay i am very relieved that nothing else went wrong..this was actually my first time getting any of my cats spayed (my other cat was already spayed in the shelter i got her from)


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm glad your Bella's spay wound is healing up well now. I did register both of my purebred dogs, but in all the years I have had them, I have never needed that paperwork for any reason.


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words xD So pretty much the registration is a useless thing?

only thing she needs now is a bath... since that E collar makes her impossible to groom herself... although i love seeing her getting in position to groom and starts licking her E Collar =P


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I guess after taking the time to find a breeder, pay all that money, and send in the proof, I'd finish the process and get the papers.

If she leaves her spay area alone, I would take the cone off. My girls never had one when they were spayed.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> Unless you're planning to show her in an alter category there really is no point. The only thing I can think of that would be a benefit is if some question of ownership at some point in the future.
> 
> I never registered Holly (Maine ****)...it was never important to me.


 Agree with this. Like Doodlebug, I never registered Muffs (purebred Ragdoll), because it wasn't important to me . I adopted a Ragdoll because I wanted a cat with a very docile personality, not because I cared about having a purebred or papers.


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

i was just wondering if there was any importance to it xD

my kitten Bella is also a ragdoll! and my reason was also the breed trait of being docile and friendly and good looking was a plus haha


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Even if you never plan to show your cat in cat shows in the "alter" classes for neutered and spayed cats, you never know what will happen in the future. Sometimes the cat needs to be sold or re-homed at some point, and this is your proof that your cat is a registered pedigreed cat. That makes the cat more valuable in $, because it has a proven lineage of purebred cats behind it. Some people will say their cat is purebred but often it isn't at all and may be a mix of some sort but they want to charge or sell the cat at same price as a registered purebred. Sometimes a cat ends up in the humane society for some reason....such as the owner got ill. This is important information for the humane society to know the cat is registered and to have its papers to prove it. Most purebred, registered cats are going to be chosen over domestic shorthairs in a humane society, so have an advantage of finding a new owner and home . Gotta have the papers to prove it.


----------

